# Red lights for night time pigs - Question



## Curtis (Feb 16, 2017)

So all of my pig hunting has been during daylight hours.  Thinking of trying some evening action this weekend.  What is the collective experience with using red lights for night time hunting.  Have seen mention of using it but looking for any thoughts.  Thinking of doing a slow stalk up to a couple of bait sites using a red headlamp or other "night lights."

thanks.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 16, 2017)

I think for pigs you need a green light


----------



## Todd E (Feb 16, 2017)

Green.

Play the wind. Be there bout 430pm. Stay on up into the night. Best to pattern them on bait with a cam.


----------



## paul1956 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sir I have done quite a bit of research Green LED lights are best-check out Wicked Lights  they are not cheap but very high quality. I have used them at nite!  By the way if you have never done nite hunting you are in for a surprise


----------



## Curtis (Feb 16, 2017)

All previous night hunting was indoors.  This will probably be cheaper and less likely to result in a hangover.

Seriously though, thanks for the tip regarding the green light rather than the red light.  Will see if i can get a lens cover or an inexpensive green light to see how it does.


----------



## jbriley (Feb 17, 2017)

*light*



Todd E said:


> Green.
> 
> Play the wind. Be there bout 430pm. Stay on up into the night. Best to pattern them on bait with a cam.



I agree. I run three cams, and check them weekly. I try to keep a corn and Kool-Aid mix, about 18 to 24 inches in ground with post hold diggers. I have a pro-tech, green light mounted on my rifle and it will light up the area very good.
my normal kill zone where i set up is roughly 50 to 75 yds from my stand.


----------



## Kanook (Feb 17, 2017)

paul1956 said:


> Sir I have done quite a bit of research Green LED lights are best-check out Wicked Lights  they are not cheap but very high quality. I have used them at nite!  By the way if you have never done nite hunting you are in for a surprise


My wife and I are using Wicked also. I really like that it can be dimmed so not to spook the piggies.

Agreed that they are pricey, but well worth the price. My brother in-law has gone thru 2 cheaper $50 lights and says that ours are to expensive. He could've bought the wicked and been done.

https://www.wickedhuntinglights.com/a48-ambush-kits


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 17, 2017)

Back in the day when I was younger, we went night hunting under a full moon. No lights at all. The only light we would shine would be the muzzle blast of 00 buck coming out the end of the muzzle

Walking the edge of Orange groves in FL was amazing.......you could see 100 yards down each row under a good moonlit sky. good times!!


----------



## Snookpimpin (Feb 17, 2017)

we would always just sit in lawn chairs on the edge of our food plot in a natural grass blind and wait for the piggies to come in then one person would light up the field double fisting spot lights and the rest of us would start unloading 00 till everything was gone. was always had a ton of fun it would get a lil sketchy when you got 20 pigs 10-30 yards making all kinds of noise right in front of you in pitch black night


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 18, 2017)

I like my wicked lights and have no problem using the red.  I do think you can see a lot better with the green but I also like to bust the yotes when one comes by so I stick with the red myself.  Whatever works for ya...I can see plenty fine with the red at any range I actually want to be shooting at night.


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 18, 2017)

Surprised they do not sell a light that gives you the option of both red/green/ or white.


----------



## kedo (Feb 20, 2017)

green for hogs.


----------



## sowega hunter (Feb 20, 2017)

tracker12 said:


> Surprised they do not sell a light that gives you the option of both red/green/ or white.



I have a VRL light that comes with 2 or 3 color lenses. Depends on the package you buy. You can get red, green, and white lenses.


----------



## Kanook (Feb 20, 2017)

tracker12 said:


> Surprised they do not sell a light that gives you the option of both red/green/ or white.


Like this?
https://www.wickedhuntinglights.com/a67ic-3-color-in-1-kits


----------



## frankwright (Feb 20, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminium-W...260568?hash=item41a7278a18:g:OhkAAOSwJQdW8omX

I have several of these and they are green and bright as everything. I have not shot a hog with one but I have tested them in the dark and they will do the trick. Pick up a couple of inexpensive batteries and a charger from ebay also.


----------



## Curtis (Feb 21, 2017)

So no luck. Pig sign all over but not a one came to the bait. Did have a fox and a bobcat come in. Fun to see that in the dark and to light em up. Walked over 25k steps on Saturday(fit bit) no sheds and no pigs. Several big does and one buck still with antlers. Will try again in a couple of weeks. Did have a midnight drive by of some folks shunning our field and neighbors fields with green lights.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2017)

Curtis said:


> So no luck. Pig sign all over but not a one came to the bait. Did have a fox and a bobcat come in. Fun to see that in the dark and to light em up. Walked over 25k steps on Saturday(fit bit) no sheds and no pigs. Several big does and one buck still with antlers. Will try again in a couple of weeks. Did have a midnight drive by of some folks shunning our field and neighbors fields with green lights.



Sounds like a fun night ..........other than seeing what probably goes on all the time while you guys are not there


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2017)

frankwright said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminium-W...260568?hash=item41a7278a18:g:OhkAAOSwJQdW8omX
> 
> I have several of these and they are green and bright as everything. I have not shot a hog with one but I have tested them in the dark and they will do the trick. Pick up a couple of inexpensive batteries and a charger from ebay also.



Those are very cool anad they have a Yote on the side of them I like the enhanced for self defense crown too


----------



## j_seph (Feb 22, 2017)

Why green over red for hogs? Only time I did it was with a red light and it worked just fine.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 22, 2017)

I think green just lights up the area better, supposedly without spooking them, I've got a couple of the green lights, but haven't used them on hogs yet.


----------



## secerator (Feb 28, 2017)

Wicked lights makes a light with red/green/white all in one (A67IC) and you switch by rotating a knob.
Works great.

I tested it in my back yard. Deer would not run on green or red. Rabbits would run on green but not on red. 

Need to test it on yotes next. Will go with red. Nice to have all in one.

Just wish the adjustable gun mount had sturdier springs and would not wobble as easy. But it doesn't seem to mater much as it comes back to center.


----------



## model88_308 (Mar 2, 2017)

We all use lights on our annual hog/gift hunt. I shot mine at 45 mins after SS this year using only the Firedot reticle in the VX-R scope. Hogs are pretty smart animals and tend to learn quickly. Typically the smaller hogs will show first followed by progressively larger ones.

Green lights are more easily seen by the human eye and a green bulb will seem brighter in the same light. if you're shooting long distances green will help. We were using all short range stands this year and went with red lights which seem to scare off the hogs less often.

We used both VRL-1 and Wicked Light models and I prefer the Wicked light as it has 3 brightness settings. The shorter the distance the less brightness needed and the dimmer the light the less spooky the hogs will be. We also like to put the light on (covered and set dim) and then aim the rifle high, bringing it down on target slowly. This seems to work best instead of pointing and then turning on the light.


----------



## Matt wimpey (Mar 7, 2017)

We use sniper red lights. Works great and also has all the three color lens. Red doesn't spook hogs. I have tried to spook them and they act like nothings on.


----------

